# Batson Rainshadow Guiide Spacing Charts



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Batson Rainshadow Guiide Spacing Charts . . .

*https://web.archive.org/web/20091022131841/http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Guide-Space1.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/20091022131904/http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Guide-Space2.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/20091022131935/http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Guide-Space3.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/20091022132031/http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Guide-Space4.htm
*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Furball said:


> Many thanks!!!


You're very welcome !

Tight Lines !


----------

